# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مبروووووووووووووووووك التأهل !!

## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبرووووووووك لصقور الجديان التاهل بجدارة !!
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك   التاهل
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## africanu

*مليووووون مبرووووك

فرحة طال الانتظـــــار لهـــــا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووك
نتائج غير متوقعه
بالطول بالعرض سودانا يهز الارض
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## monzir ana

*الحمدلله
*

----------


## الحارث

*ألف مبروك بتأهل المنتخب 

*

----------

